# Stolen glock 21



## Cammin7 (Jun 28, 2011)

Have a buddy whose house was broken into and glock 21 was stolen serial mnu219. Keep an eye out!

Thanks!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Lame!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Was it hide out or laying out?


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*????*



bobinbusan said:


> Was it hide out or laying out?


would that make a differance , in maybe liability of damage caused by a stolen gun? is there a fla. law that may hold a responsible party at fault of a murder charge from a stolen gun that was not locked up and sitting around in the open??


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

TraderDan said:


> would that make a differance , in maybe liability of damage caused by a stolen gun? is there a fla. law that may hold a responsible party at fault of a murder charge from a stolen gun that was not locked up and sitting around in the open??


There is only one law in FL regarding having your firearm locked up. It relates to having a minor within the house. You are supposed to have your gun locked up if a minor is around.

790.174 Safe storage of firearms required.— 
(1) A person who stores or leaves, on a premise under his or her control, a loaded firearm, as defined in s. 790.001, and who knows or reasonably should know that a minor is likely to gain access to the firearm without the lawful permission of the minor’s parent or the person having charge of the minor, or without the supervision required by law, shall keep the firearm in a securely locked box or container or in a location which a reasonable person would believe to be secure or shall secure it with a trigger lock, except when the person is carrying the firearm on his or her body or within such close proximity thereto that he or she can retrieve and use it as easily and quickly as if he or she carried it on his or her body.
(2) It is a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083, if a person violates subsection (1) by failing to store or leave a firearm in the required manner and as a result thereof a minor gains access to the firearm, without the lawful permission of the minor’s parent or the person having charge of the minor, and possesses or exhibits it, without the supervision required by law: (a) In a public place; or
(b) In a rude, careless, angry, or threatening manner in violation of s. 790.10.


----------

